
Emacs Fireplace - clircle
https://github.com/johanvts/emacs-fireplace
======
jancsika
Should add a surreptitious cryptocurrency miner to keep your cpu/gpu warm and
cozy.

~~~
dan-robertson
I think emacs already does that fine

~~~
hollerith
have you actually used emacs on a cpu made in the last 20 years and found it
to be slow?

compared to vim or bash, it is cpu intensive. compared to any of the graphical
apps that come with a mac, it is easier on the cpu (and on RAM).

~~~
dan-robertson
I use emacs basically all day and so my comment was partially in jest. I find
the following things to be slow:

1\. Large files

2\. Anything synchronous and blocking that takes a little too long can be
frustratingly slow. This often isn’t entirely the fault of emacs (e.g. if it
is slow because an external program is slow) but async isn’t done for
everything so sometimes things block and you can’t do anything while they are
working. This is particularly annoying if the external program provides eg
auto-completion

3\. Running a macro a large number of times

4\. Building the completion list when finding files (I think this is a
combination of an issue with the extension for finding files and how it reads
a directory and just reading a very large directory over nfs)

5\. Sometimes it becomes slow enough that the visual lag between key press and
character-on-screen is annoyingly large

~~~
em-bee
we used to call it: _Eight Megabytes And Currently Swapping_. but those days
are long gone...

------
_emacsomancer_
And some snow to go with it:

[https://with-emacs.com/posts/white-christmas-in-emacs/](https://with-
emacs.com/posts/white-christmas-in-emacs/)

------
dang
From three years and a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758290)

------
amasad
If you're feeling lazy to install this but still want to experience this then
you can try it in your browser:
[https://fireplace.basicer.repl.run/](https://fireplace.basicer.repl.run/)

(This uses repl.run, which is Repl.it's new terminal app hosting service.
Source here:
[https://fireplace.basicer.repl.run/__repl](https://fireplace.basicer.repl.run/__repl)
)

------
tosh
Love it. Reminds me of pixel fireplace [https://hammertail.itch.io/pixel-
fireplace](https://hammertail.itch.io/pixel-fireplace)

------
aidenn0
Still gives me flashbacks to the one time my hard drive got wiped by a
virus[1]

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoned_(computer_virus)#Flame,...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoned_\(computer_virus\)#Flame,_Stamford)

~~~
pmarreck
the bitcoin footnote there is fascinating

~~~
pizza
Reminds me of the old trick of inserting the EICAR test string into logfiles
so that attacker actions get erased by antivirus

------
escapecharacter
Can I throw some floo powder in their to access TRAMP?

------
jciochon
A festive version for today :)

[https://github.com/Duroktar/YuleLog](https://github.com/Duroktar/YuleLog)

------
agumonkey
Reminds me that my first program ever was probably typing the fire effect
assembly demo..

------
shortlived
This is really cool! Is there a vim version?

~~~
willismichael
For better or worse, Vim Fireplace is a clojure development extension:

[https://github.com/tpope/vim-fireplace](https://github.com/tpope/vim-
fireplace)

When I saw the title of the post, I was wondering for a bit if this was a port
to emacs.

------
sepent
Can I add this as a zone program in zone-mode?

------
gnarbarian
I'd love to see an atom package for this.

------
ai_ia
I love it, feels warm.

------
n-gate
Can I get a quick vim vs emacs usage vote here? Not looking for a war. Just a
usage vote. I will try and update results. Feel free to reply with your daily
hours too

Results below- small sample but makes me wonder about stack overflow survey
about vim being thrice as used as emacs. I am a very loyal vim user but I
would wager that those results were influenced by the occasional vim user.
What are others thoughts on this?

2:52 UTC 9-7 vim-emacs

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Vim.

Vim's command-line is more alien to the last 4 or 5 gui-bred younger
generations of programmers. Learning to master it is therefore more of a badge
of hounour, and for that, more sought-after, than learning to master Emacs.

Personally, I'd rather have Vim, but with Emacs-Lisp as a scripting language.
That would rock.:x

~~~
rauhl
> Personally, I'd rather have Vim, but with Emacs-Lisp as a scripting
> language. That would rock.:x

Spacemacs sounds like it’d fit your needs to a T. Or doom-emacs.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Those are Emacs configs and I do prefer vim, just with a different scripting
language - but, thanks :)

------
quickthrower2
C-x M-c M-buuurrrrnnnn

